# Fantastic bit set, especially for the price!



## sbryan55

Thanks for the review. I have been considering replacing my set and this review has been helpful.


----------



## depictureboy

yep, I have been looking into this set as well thanks!


----------



## reggiek

Thanks for the review….great job! I will certainly look into these if/when I need to replace my current set.

I use my forstners more than any other bit….they can be used for so much….cutting mortises, starting hole for hollow vessels, countersinks and an unlimited amount of hole cutting applications….they are much more durable then the circular hole cutters (which can fill up with waste and have to be cleaned out prior to cutting a hole in deep work)....The forstners self clean out the hole so you don't have to keep pulling the drill out to get the waste out of the way of the cutter, or have to get a round piece of waste off the center bit after drilling the hole…and lastly the forstners if used correctly and at the recommended speeds will cut a chip free clean hole.


----------



## SST

Great info. I reviewed a 16 piece Grizzly set based on the FWW article that cost around $30.00 from Amazon.com and found them to also be a great value for the dollars spent. I haven't felt the need to get a more expensive set based on their performance. It's always nice to find cheap but good stuff. -SST


----------



## a1Jim

Good review I hope they work out long term for you.


----------



## longgone

I purchased the same grizzly set about a year ago and have been pleased with their quality. For the price I could not go wrong and they have held up quite well for such an inexpensive set.


----------



## Schummie

Hello dbhost,

that's nice, It looks like the same set I have the same set, I buy it in the UK, at rutlands.co.uk
If find it a nice set for a nice price.
It is not that great qualitie from Germany, but for a hobbyist
it is a great set.

Thanks for your review,

Schummie


----------



## dbhost

Looks awfully similar. Being that mine is sold by Grizzly, and the packaging was marked as such, I suspect that it was indeed manufactured in China however. I would have preferred German made bits, but for the price, indeed this was a bargain…


----------



## TimC

I have the porter cable set too. I like them a lot but just as with you it seemed like i am always 1 or 2 bits shy of being a complete set. I'll have to look into the grizzly set. Thanks for the review.


----------



## NBeener

Excellent review. I, TOO, have been considering this set-particularly in light of what I recently paid for a single (3/8") bit :-O

Aside from potential manufacturing tolerance issues (the actual dia. is not exactly the size as the spec'd dia.), is it safe to presume that a lower-priced Forstner bit is even MORE picky about being used at LOW RPMs, and even more likely to be damaged by excessive RPMs??


----------



## fredf

Mine arrived earlier this week. it is a keeper!


----------



## MikeGager

harbor freight has a 16 piece set that looks identical to this one except it, of course, only has 16 bits. same style bits and same box

http://www.harborfreightusa.com/usa/itemdisplay/displayItem.do?itemid=39811&CategoryName=&SubCategoryName=

ive noticed grizzly sells many of the same things as HF (not saying there is anything wrong with that)


----------



## dbhost

Considering many of the tools we now use are made on the same assembly line, in the same factories in Taiwan and mainland China, I would not be stunned to know they are the same as the Grizz, as the MLCS as the Porter Cable as the…. I could go on and on… And kind of my point on the belt cleaner review. There is no need to spend big extra bucks to buy a brand name when all it is, is a name tag on the same exact product…

When there are worthwhile differences, that would be the time to spend the extra, if those differences are worth it to you!


----------



## dbhost

Gotta bump this…. Don't like seeing 13 replies to the review…


----------



## Mauritius

I nabbed this set with my new griz DP a few weeks ago. I've used them quite a lot since and am definitely satisfied. When I priced a 6 bit set at the borg last week I was even more impressed!


----------



## Russ_Loves_Tools

I've had this set for a year or two now and it's definitely nice to have in the shop. I purchased it because I only had one forstner bit and new I would need more. Since I had no idea what size I would need in the future I opted for the large set. They do work well for the money. Whenever I find myself drilling a lot of holes of one size I buy a higher quality bit and replace the cheap one in the set. These seem to heat up quicker than the better bits. I assume this is due to edges that aren't as sharp or just the design.


----------

